# XEN friert ein beim Starten eines Devices in der DOMU

## 2bbionic

Hallo,

ich habe zur Zeit ein ziemlich hartnäckiges Problem mit einem XEN-Server. Es handelt sich um einen etwas betagteren, aber IMHO immer noch leistungsfähigen Server mit einer P4 1.7 GHZ CPU und 1 GB RAM.

Darauf sollen 2 DOMUs laufen, eine mit einer zusätzlichen Netzwerkkarte und eine DOMU mit zwei zusätzlichen HFC-ISDN Karten.

Das Problem: Starte ich in der ISDN-DOMU (soll Asterisk werden) den misdn-Treiber, bleibt das System sofort stehen. Also kein Reboot oder sonstwas, sondern nur Stillstand. Keine Taste funktioniert mehr, der DOM0/U sind nicht mehr über LAN erreichbar. Dabei ist es egal, ob ich die andere DOMU mit der Netzwerkkarte gestartet habe oder nicht.

Die zwei ISDN-Karten habe ich in der grub.conf ausgeblendet:

```
title XEN0

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/xen.gz

module /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-xen-r6 root=/dev/sda1 noreboot pciback.hide=(00:0a.0)(00:0b.0)(00:0d.0)
```

Hier ein Auszug von lspci:

```
00:0a.0 Network controller [0280]: Cologne Chip Designs GmbH ISDN network controller [HFC-PCI] [1397:2bd0] (rev 02)

00:0b.0 Network controller [0280]: Cologne Chip Designs GmbH ISDN network controller [HFC-PCI] [1397:2bd0] (rev 02)

```

Die beiden HFCs sind in der entsprechenden Config der DOMU eingetragen:

```
pci=['00:0a.0','00:0b.0']

```

, ich habe auch schon in der xend-pci-permissive.sxp den Eintrag drin:

```
(unconstrained_dev_ids

     ('1397:2bd0')

)

```

Den DOM0-Kernel habe ich sowohl mit Virtual-PCI als auch mit PCI-Passthrough ausprobiert - mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Wie bereits beschrieben, da Problem ist ein Freeze des Systems, also der DOM0 und der DOMU; seltsamerweise läuft ein vorab gestartetes "xm top" noch weiter/aktualisiert sich, ohne aber auf Eingaben zu reagieren.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben oder helfen, wie ich dem Problem beikommen kann ? Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar...

Grüße,

2bbionic

P.S.: Anbei noch ein paar Versionsstände:

Linux  2.6.20-xen-r6

xen-tools-3.1.1-r1

make.conf:

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

----------

## zworK

Hi,

was sagen denn die Logs von Xen?

```
/var/log/xen/xend.log

/var/log/xen/xend-debug.log
```

Irgendwelche Hinweise auf Fehler beim Laden des Treibers in der DomU?

Ich bin des weiteren noch über folgende Seite gestolpert: http://www.neobiker.de/wiki/index.php?title=XEN-PCI

Beschäftigt sich mit shared IRQs und PCI Geräten in Xen DomUs. Vielleicht hilft es bei der Suche.

----------

## 2bbionic

Hallo,

leider gibt es gar keine Hinweise auf Fehler beim Laden. Es sieht ganz normal aus - wie auf einem anderen Rechner, der ohne XEN läuft. Man sieht noch, dass das misdn-Modul geladen wird und dann ist Ruhe...

In den xend.log steht auch nix drin, was ich irgendwie mit dem Problem in Verbindung bringen könnte (ardustaar ist die ISDN-DOMU):

```
[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:84) XendDomainInfo.create(['vm', ['name', 'ardustaar'], ['memory', 256], ['vcpus', 1], ['on_xend_start', 'ignore'], ['on_x

end_stop', 'ignore'], ['image', ['linux', ['kernel', '/boot/DOMUs/vmlinuz'], ['root', '/dev/sdx1 ro'], ['args', '3']]], ['device', ['vbd', ['uname', 'phy:/dev/vg/xen2'], [

'dev', 'sdx1'], ['mode', 'w']]], ['device', ['pci', ['dev', ['domain', '0x0'], ['bus', '0x00'], ['slot', '0x0a'], ['func', '0x0']], ['dev', ['domain', '0x0'], ['bus', '0x0

0'], ['slot', '0x0b'], ['func', '0x0']]]], ['device', ['vif']]])

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1506) XendDomainInfo.constructDomain

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (balloon:116) Balloon: 262596 KiB free; need 2048; done.

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (XendDomain:434) Adding Domain: 2

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1560) XendDomainInfo.initDomain: 2 256

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1591) _initDomain:shadow_memory=0x0, memory_static_max=0x10000000, memory_static_min=0x0.

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (balloon:116) Balloon: 262596 KiB free; need 262144; done.

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] INFO (image:128) buildDomain os=linux dom=2 vcpus=1

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (image:197) domid          = 2

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (image:198) memsize        = 256

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (image:199) image          = /boot/DOMUs/vmlinuz

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (image:200) store_evtchn   = 1

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (image:201) console_evtchn = 2

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (image:202) cmdline        = root=/dev/sdx1 ro 3

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (image:203) ramdisk        =

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (image:204) vcpus          = 1

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (image:205) features       =

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] INFO (XendDomainInfo:1409) createDevice: vbd : {'uuid': '8b4749b1-7338-daa2-4a4d-8b4db83d3220', 'bootable': 1, 'driver': 'paravirtualised', 'dev

': 'sdx1', 'uname': 'phy:/dev/vg/xen2', 'mode': 'w'}

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (DevController:117) DevController: writing {'virtual-device': '16753', 'device-type': 'disk', 'protocol': 'x86_32-abi', 'backend-id': '0',

 'state': '1', 'backend': '/local/domain/0/backend/vbd/2/16753'} to /local/domain/2/device/vbd/16753.

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] DEBUG (DevController:119) DevController: writing {'domain': 'ardustaar', 'frontend': '/local/domain/2/device/vbd/16753', 'uuid': '8b4749b1-7338-

daa2-4a4d-8b4db83d3220', 'dev': 'sdx1', 'state': '1', 'params': '/dev/vg/xen2', 'mode': 'w', 'online': '1', 'frontend-id': '2', 'type': 'phy'} to /local/domain/0/backend/v

bd/2/16753.

[2007-11-19 13:13:34 4513] INFO (XendDomainInfo:1409) createDevice: vif : {'mac': '00:16:3e:4a:a4:4a', 'uuid': '1eaaf141-b016-2291-b660-a09f7f630331'}

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (DevController:117) DevController: writing {'mac': '00:16:3e:4a:a4:4a', 'handle': '0', 'protocol': 'x86_32-abi', 'backend-id': '0', 'state

': '1', 'backend': '/local/domain/0/backend/vif/2/0'} to /local/domain/2/device/vif/0.

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (DevController:119) DevController: writing {'domain': 'ardustaar', 'handle': '0', 'uuid': '1eaaf141-b016-2291-b660-a09f7f630331', 'script'

: '/etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge', 'state': '1', 'frontend': '/local/domain/2/device/vif/0', 'mac': '00:16:3e:4a:a4:4a', 'online': '1', 'frontend-id': '2'} to /local/domain/

0/backend/vif/2/0.

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] INFO (XendDomainInfo:1409) createDevice: pci : {'devs': [{'slot': '0x0a', 'bus': '0x00', 'domain': '0x0', 'func': '0x0'}, {'slot': '0x0b', 'bus'

: '0x00', 'domain': '0x0', 'func': '0x0'}], 'uuid': '827fbb52-d2eb-c17c-74d3-2c70b395b972'}

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] INFO (pciquirk:90) NO quirks found for PCI device [1397:2bd0:1397:2bd0]

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (pciquirk:128) Permissive mode enabled for PCI device [1397:2bd0:1397:2bd0]

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (pciquirk:137) Unconstrained device: 0000:00:0a.0

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (pciif:155) pci: enabling ioport 0xef80/0x8

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (pciif:168) pci: enabling iomem 0xdfb00000/0x100 pfn 0xdfb00/0x1

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (pciif:179) pci: enabling irq 19

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] INFO (pciquirk:90) NO quirks found for PCI device [1397:2bd0:1397:2bd0]

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (pciquirk:128) Permissive mode enabled for PCI device [1397:2bd0:1397:2bd0]

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (pciquirk:137) Unconstrained device: 0000:00:0b.0

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (pciif:155) pci: enabling ioport 0xef88/0x8

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (pciif:168) pci: enabling iomem 0xdfc00000/0x100 pfn 0xdfc00/0x1

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (pciif:179) pci: enabling irq 18

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (DevController:117) DevController: writing {'protocol': 'x86_32-abi', 'state': '1', 'backend-id': '0', 'backend': '/local/domain/0/backend/pci/2/0'} to /local/domain/2/device/pci/0.

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (DevController:119) DevController: writing {'domain': 'ardustaar', 'frontend': '/local/domain/2/device/pci/0', 'uuid': '827fbb52-d2eb-c17c-74d3-2c70b395b972', 'dev-1': '0000:00:0b.00', 'dev-0': '0000:00:0a.00', 'state': '1', 'online': '1', 'frontend-id': '2', 'num_devs': '2'} to /local/domain/0/backend/pci/2/0.

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2067) Storing VM details: {'on_xend_stop': 'ignore', 'shadow_memory': '0', 'uuid': 'd2afad39-d7d9-1db8-d8b5-d7cb2c418798', 'on_reboot': 'restart', 'start_time': '1195474415.42', 'on_poweroff': 'destroy', 'on_xend_start': 'ignore', 'on_crash': 'restart', 'xend/restart_count': '0', 'vcpus': '1', 'vcpu_avail': '1', 'image': "(linux (kernel /boot/DOMUs/vmlinuz) (args 'root=/dev/sdx1 ro 3') (notes (HV_START_LOW 4227858432) (FEATURES 'writable_page_tables|writable_descriptor_tables|auto_translated_physmap|pae_pgdir_above_4gb|supervisor_mode_kernel') (VIRT_BASE 3221225472) (GUEST_VERSION 2.6) (PADDR_OFFSET 0) (GUEST_OS linux) (HYPERCALL_PAGE 3222278144) (LOADER generic) (SUSPEND_CANCEL 1) (PAE_MODE no) (ENTRY 3222274048) (XEN_VERSION xen-3.0)))", 'name': 'ardustaar'}

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:907) Storing domain details: {'console/ring-ref': '75403', 'image/entry': '3222274048', 'console/port': '2', 'store/ring-ref': '75404', 'image/loader': 'generic', 'vm': '/vm/d2afad39-d7d9-1db8-d8b5-d7cb2c418798', 'control/platform-feature-multiprocessor-suspend': '1', 'image/hv-start-low': '4227858432', 'image/guest-os': 'linux', 'image/features/writable-descriptor-tables': '1', 'image/virt-base': '3221225472', 'memory/target': '262144', 'image/guest-version': '2.6', 'image/features/supervisor-mode-kernel': '1', 'image/pae-mode': 'no', 'console/limit': '1048576', 'image/paddr-offset': '0', 'image/hypercall-page': '3222278144', 'image/suspend-cancel': '1', 'cpu/0/availability': 'online', 'image/features/pae-pgdir-above-4gb': '1', 'image/features/writable-page-tables': '1', 'image/features/auto-translated-physmap': '1', 'name': 'ardustaar', 'domid': '2', 'image/xen-version': 'xen-3.0', 'store/port': '1'}

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (DevController:117) DevController: writing {'protocol': 'x86_32-abi', 'state': '1', 'backend-id': '0', 'backend': '/local/domain/0/backend/console/2/0'} to /local/domain/2/device/console/0.

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (DevController:119) DevController: writing {'domain': 'ardustaar', 'protocol': 'vt100', 'uuid': 'e471ffdc-6078-b958-0882-6023a6238bc2', 'frontend': '/local/domain/2/device/console/0', 'state': '1', 'location': '2', 'online': '1', 'frontend-id': '2'} to /local/domain/0/backend/console/2/0.

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:991) XendDomainInfo.handleShutdownWatch

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices vif.

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (DevController:155) Waiting for 0.

[2007-11-19 13:13:35 4513] DEBUG (DevController:577) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/2/0/hotplug-status.

[2007-11-19 13:13:36 4513] DEBUG (DevController:577) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/2/0/hotplug-status.

[2007-11-19 13:13:36 4513] DEBUG (DevController:591) hotplugStatusCallback 1.

[2007-11-19 13:13:36 4513] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices usb.

[2007-11-19 13:13:36 4513] DEBUG (DevController:150) Waiting for devices vbd.

[2007-11-19 13:13:36 4513] DEBUG (DevController:155) Waiting for 16753.

[2007-11-19 13:13:36 4513] DEBUG (DevController:577) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vbd/2/16753/hotplug-status.

```

In der debug steht noch weniger...

Die Seite von neobiker kenne ich, ich ging auch erstmal davon aus, dass es sich um ein IRQ-Problem handelt. lspci sagt mir aber, dass die eine Karte auf IRQ 18 läuft und die andere auf 19. Hier noch ein auszug von dmesg:

```
PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

pciback: wants to seize 0000:00:0a.0

pciback: wants to seize 0000:00:0b.0

pciback: wants to seize 0000:00:0d.0

pciback 0000:00:00.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:01.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:0a.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:0a.0: seizing device

pciback 0000:00:0a.0: pcistub_device_alloc

pciback 0000:00:0a.0: deferring initialization

pciback 0000:00:0b.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:0b.0: seizing device

pciback 0000:00:0b.0: pcistub_device_alloc

pciback 0000:00:0b.0: deferring initialization

pciback 0000:00:0d.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:0d.0: seizing device

pciback 0000:00:0d.0: pcistub_device_alloc

pciback 0000:00:0d.0: deferring initialization

pciback 0000:00:0f.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:0f.1: probing...

pciback 0000:00:10.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:10.1: probing...

pciback 0000:00:10.2: probing...

pciback 0000:00:10.3: probing...

pciback 0000:00:10.4: probing...

pciback 0000:00:11.0: probing...

pciback 0000:00:11.5: probing...

pciback 0000:00:11.6: probing...

pciback 0000:00:12.0: probing...

pciback 0000:01:00.0: probing...

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

```

Sieht, soweit ich das erkennen kann, auch in Ordnung aus. Die Karte funktionieren auch, das habe ich vorab getestet.

Grüße,

2bbionic

----------

## Anarcho

Ich hatte am Wochenende auch Probleme mit XEN und der Installation eines Windows Server 2003 als DomU. Dabei gab es immer einen Bluescreen, allerdings ist die Dom0 weiter gelaufen. Bei mir lag es an PAE, erst als ich dieses in der config für die DomU ausgeschaltet hatte ging es. Es scheint zwar ein anderes Problem zu sein, aber probier dochmal die Einstellungen PAE, ACPI und APIC umzustellen.

----------

## 2bbionic

@Anarcho: Könntest Du mir noch einen Hint geben, wo ich daran drehen kann? Oder ist es einfach so, dass ich xen/ xen-tools ohne die entsprechenden USE-Flags nochmal compilieren muß?

BTW, die CPU ist eine alte Dame - eine Intel 1.7 GHz CPU , der noch etliche Features fehlen...aber cpuinfo sagt immerhin noch  pae und ht

Trotzdem danke schon mal für die Hinweise, werd' sehen was passiert.

Grüße,

2bbionic

----------

## Anarcho

Die Einstellungen nimmst du in der Config-Datei zu deiner Virtuellen Maschine vor, also z.b. /etc/xen/ardustaar

----------

## 2bbionic

Ich habe jetzt mit pae = 0 und apic = 0 beides deaktiviert...ohne Ergebnis. Allerdings habe ich was anderes gefunden, von dem ich nicht genau weiß. ob es relevant sein könnte. Beim Starten der DOMU habe ich mir die Konsole angesehen mit folgender Ausgabe:

```
aurea xen # xm create ardustaar -c

Using config file "./ardustaar".

Started domain ardustaar

                        Linux version 2.6.20-xen-r6 (root@ardustaar) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #2 Thu Nov 8 13:57:19 CET 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize bail 0

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 0000000010800000 end: 0000000010800000 type: 1

 Xen: 0000000000000000 - 0000000010800000 (usable)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

264MB LOWMEM available.

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->    67584

  Normal      67584 ->    67584

  HighMem     67584 ->    67584

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    67584

Detected 1700.018 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 67056

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdx1 ro 3

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Xen reported: 1699.947 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Software IO TLB disabled

vmalloc area: d1000000-fb7fe000, maxmem 33ffe000

Memory: 255744k/270336k available (1863k kernel code, 6060k reserved, 618k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfbeed000 - 0xfbffe000   (1092 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xfb800000 - 0xfbc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xd1000000 - 0xfb7fe000   ( 679 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xd0800000   ( 264 MB)

      .init : 0xc0370000 - 0xc0399000   ( 164 kB)

      .data : 0xc02d1dc0 - 0xc036c8d4   ( 618 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc02d1dc0   (1863 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3402.85 BogoMIPS (lpj=17014261)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1700MHz stepping 0a

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Fatal: No config space access function found

PCI: setting up Xen PCI frontend stub

Setting up standard PCI resources

xen_mem: Initialising balloon driver.

PCI: System does not support PCI

PCI: System does not support PCI

NET: Registered protocol family 2

pcifront pci-0: Installing PCI frontend

pcifront pci-0: Creating PCI Frontend Bus 0000:00

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1195642883.592:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is unknown type 15 (usb?), fd1 is unknown type 15 (usb?)

Failed to obtain physical IRQ 6

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 16384K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Xen virtual console successfully installed as tty1

Event-channel device installed.

netfront: Initialising virtual ethernet driver.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

i8042.c: No controller found.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Linux telephony interface: v1.00

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

xen-vbd: registered block device major 65

blkfront: sdx1: barriers enabled

netfront: device eth0 has copying receive path.

XENBUS: Device with no driver: device/console/0

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

INIT: version 2.86 booting

Gentoo Linux; http://www.gentoo.org/

 Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPLv2

Press I to enter interactive boot mode

 * Mounting proc at /proc ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Mounting sysfs at /sys ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev for udev ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Seeding /dev with needed nodes ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting udevd ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...              [ ok ]

 * Letting udev process events ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Finalizing udev configuration ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Mounting devpts at /dev/pts ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Skipping root filesystem check (fstab's passno == 0) ...               [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...                              [ ok ]

 * Checking all filesystems ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Mounting USB device filesystem (usbfs) ...                             [ ok ]

 * Activating (possible) swap ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [xen] ...                [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Updating environment ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/lock, /var/run ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /tmp directory ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Device initiated services: udev-postmount

 * Setting hostname to ardustaar ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Setting user font ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8

                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...                               [ ok ]

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * Starting metalog ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     192.168.100.252

                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.100.99 ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting tftpd ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting portmap ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Mounting nfsd filesystem in /proc ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS statd ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS sm-notify ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Mounting NFS filesystems ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...                                                     [ ok ]

This is ardustaar (Linux i686 2.6.20-xen-r6) 12:01:53

ardustaar login:

```

Die mir seltsam erscheinenden Zeilen:

PCI: System does not support PCI

PCI: System does not support PCI

 die beiden Karten werden jedoch trotzdem erkannt.

Hier noch die Ausgabe von misdn, die zum Freeze führt:

```
-----------------------------------------

 Loading module(s) for your misdn-cards:

-----------------------------------------

/sbin/modprobe --ignore-install hfcpci protocol=0x2 layermask=0xf

/sbin/modprobe mISDN_dsp debug=0x0 options=0 poll=80 dtmfthreshold=100
```

...was normal aussieht...

Any hints?   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT:

Huch, was ist das denn:

```
ardustaar ~ # cat /proc/pci

cat: /proc/pci: No such file or directory

```

Grüeß,

2bbionic

----------

## 2bbionic

Hallo nochmal,

ich bin leider immer noch nicht weitergekommen. Mittlerweile habe ich aber herausgefunden, dass es nicht an den Karten liegt sondern an etwas anderem, weil ich in einer anderen DOMU, in die ich eine Netzwerkkarte "reinbeame", das gleiche Problem habe. 

Die Karte wird erkannt und funktioniert auch scheinbar. Stecke ich dann aber das Netzwerkkabel rein, steht das System sofort.

Das heißt, eigentlich friert es nicht direkt ein sondern reagiert nur nicht mehr auf die "Außenwelt". Ein testweise gestartetes "top" in der DOMU lief problemlos nach dem Einstecken weiter, nur konnte ich weder beenden noch sonst irgend etwas machen. Sogar die "Scroll Lock" Taste hat nicht mehr funktioniert. 

Ich hoffe mal, dass es sich nicht direkt um ein Hardware-Problem handelt, kann es aber nicht weiter eingrenzen, da ich keine 100%-ige Garantie dafür habe, dass meine beiden kernels für DOM0 und DOMU korrekt gebaut sind.

Wenn sich also jemand berufen fühlen sollte, mir hier etwas Licht in die Sache bringen zu wollen - ich bin um jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Grüße,

2bbionic

----------

## zworK

Hi,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob es neue Erkenntnisse gibt. Ich stehe jetzt nämlich genau vor dem gleichen Problem.

Sobald ich in einer domU ein Modul lade, sei es die Fritzcard(fcpci) oder USB, steht das System sofort.

Ich erinnerte mich an das von dir beschriebene weiterlaufende top. Ausprobiert (modprobe fcpci;top) und siehe

da: System steht, reagiert nicht mehr auf Eingaben und Netzwerk, aber das top läuft weiter.

----------

## 2bbionic

Hallo,

ja da gibt es Neuigkeiten - bei mir funktioniert es jetzt. Allerdings mit einem Haken...

Es ist mir nicht gelungen, das Modul in der DOMU auf dem geplanten Rechner zum Laufen zu bekommen. Erst mit einem anderen Rechner hat es funtkioniert. Der Rechner, auf dem es NICHT funktioniert hat, war ein P4 mit 1.7 GHz, der neue ist ein Core2Duo 6550.

Zu 99% liegt es daran, dass die alte CPU  VT (Vanderpool, Virtualisierung) nicht konnte. Mit der neuen CPU lief es direkt ohne Umbau, ich konnte sogar die alte DOMU weiternutzen.

Hier noch die Flags des 6550: 

```
fpu de tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
```

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.

Grüße,

2bbionic

----------

## zworK

Danke für die Info.

Mal schauen ob ich da noch irgendwie schlauer werde, aber ich verabschiede mich schonmal von meinem Plan. Notfalls packe ich den Kram auch erstmal direkt auf die dom0.

Ich habe hier einen Athlon XP 2800+ auch ohne Virtualisierungsunterstützung mit 1GB RAM.

----------

## 2bbionic

Ich will Dich ja nicht entmutingen, aber das hat bei mir auch nicht geklappt. Ich wünsche Dir trotz allem viel Erfolg!

2bbionic

----------

